

Ask HN: I need a huge favor - Anyone with ties to fashion-related startups?  - fatpanda

Hi everyone<p>HN has been a godsend for me. Reading it religiously everyday has given me the skills and confidence to quit my corporate job and start a (moderately successful) company. Thank you all!<p>I know that there is such a great community of people here, which is why I'm now seeking your help.<p>Here's the background. My girlfriend somehow won the US green card lottery. (Yep, crazy!). It's a dream come true for her because she's always wanted to move to NY and pursue a career in fashion. So 3 weeks ago she quit her corporate job in Sydney and moved to Manhattan. But she's been finding it tough so far to break into the industry.<p>It would be absolutely amazing if she could get a job working in an up-and-coming fashion startup. She's got a really positive attitude and is highly efficient. She just needs the right chance and to know the right people.<p>So if anyone knows of any fashion startup that are looking to fill a merchandising / operations role, please do tell!<p>Thanks
======
Gobitron
I know the founders at Rent the Runway, and they just posted for a social
media person.

"JOB OPPORTUNITY: Rent the Runway’s brand marketing team is seeking a social
media specialist with an entrepreneurial spirit, superior writing skills and
1-3 years of relevant experience. The ideal candidate is a creative individual
with a passion for writing and a love of fashion. This is a unique opportunity
to help define the future of social media for a fast-growing fashion brand."

Connect with me @davidgoldberg if she is interested and I can forward her CV
on.

~~~
liorsion
Might be able to connect you with Sense-of-Fashion, find me @liorsion

------
rzeligzon
There are a bunch of fashion related companies attending the Silicon Alley
Talent Fair June 16th. Tell her to register at bit.ly/SATFtalent

------
calbear81
Also check out the Gilt Groupe.

------
parksebastien
might be able to put you in touch, ping me @parksebastien

~~~
fatpanda
Thanks Sebastien. Will send you an email shortly!

------
ranman
Check out Clothia.

